# My First Crush



## Trila (May 5, 2022)

My first crush was the boy who lived across the street.   I was what....4 maybe 5 years old?  Even though he wanted nothing to do with me, I just knew that we were going to get married some day! LOL 

Both of our Mom's were stay at home Mom's who were friends.  So every day, either he would be at my house or I would be at his house while our Mom's visited.

Eventually we went to different grade schools, but that didn't stop me!  After school we would hang out with the same group of friends.   And no matter how much he told me to leave him alone, I continued to shower him with attention!  I look back at that time, and I feel so sorry for him!  I pestered him relentlessly!  That poor guy!

I don't remember how many years I tormented him, but I think that I was about 8 years old when I saw him with another girl and my heart was broken. . After that, I finally left him alone.  We did go to high school together, but most of our contact was just a "hello" as we past in the hallways.

Many years later, when I opened my FB account, I looked up a lot of old friends who I had lost contact with...and he was one of those who I was able to find.  I was thrilled to see that he was a police officer.  As far back as I can remember, he always wanted to be a cop....I was very happy for him!  I thought of sending him a message, but since "Trila" is not my real name, I knew that he wouldn't know who the message was from.

Fast forward to Dec 2021.  I started reminiscing about some of my friends in high school who I had drifted away from after graduation when "life" happened.  That is when I opened another FB account, this time using my (real) maiden name.  So many old friends contacted me....it was great!   I found everyone who I was hoping to find, except for one girlfriend.  Once I reconnected with my old friends, guess who's name came up?  Yep!  My first crush!

I sent him a friend request, and he sent me a message asking "Are you stalking me?". I almost fell off my chair, laughing....I guess he remembered me very well!!! 

Since then, we have talked on and off.  He asked about .  When I told him that we had gotten married, he sent  a friend request, too.  

As it turns out, he is retired from the police force.  Now he is an actor, and he has been in a lot of popular tv shows, movies and commercials!  He has been in Netflix commercials, Chicago Fire, Chicago PD, White Collar, and many more!

Here are just a few shots from his acting career.....


----------

